# New member here from NH



## FenceGuyNH (Jan 31, 2016)

Hello everyone. New member here from NH. After 5 years of being out of shape and lazy I have made it back to the gym and starting to get my life back. This looks like an awesome site for helpful info and im glad I found it.

BTW: How do I PM members ?


----------



## killagorilla (Jan 31, 2016)

FenceGuyNH said:


> Hello everyone. New member here from NH. After 5 years of being out of shape and lazy I have made it back to the gym and starting to get my life back. This looks like an awesome site for helpful info and im glad I found it.
> 
> BTW: How do I PM members ?


I believe you have to make 10 posts first.  After that you just tap on the member's avatar/icon and then on the orange message bubble.  You will get a PM screen prompt.  That's it.  Let me know if you have any problems.   

Sent from my gorilla tank.


----------



## FenceGuyNH (Feb 1, 2016)

killagorilla said:


> I believe you have to make 10 posts first.  After that you just tap on the member's avatar/icon and then on the orange message bubble.  You will get a PM screen prompt.  That's it.  Let me know if you have any problems.
> 
> Sent from my gorilla tank.


Thank You


----------



## brazey (Feb 1, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## bulltime8769 (Feb 4, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Riles (Feb 4, 2016)

Welcome


----------

